# Suede or Leather Half Chaps



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I had a pair of suede half chaps and I wore them out in a year so I bought leather ones and they are still good a few years later.
Maybe the quality of the suede chaps was not as good, I don't know, they weren't too expensive, less money than the leather ones.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I have one pair of suede and one pair of leather and haven't noticed a difference in how they feel. That's just me personally though. The leather looks thicker, but it doesn't feel thicker.

I'm sure you are a better and more experience rider than I am, but the one time my stirrup leathers rubbed me through my half chaps, it was because I was riding with the leathers twisted and didn't realize it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Quality counts whether suede or leather and making sure they fit properly and are put on correctly makes a difference. I ride with webber's on my dressage saddle and have a pair of leathers that are wider and thinner with a loop for the stirrup so only one layer of leather under my leg. I love them. You have to be careful ordering as lengths aren't so forgiving as standard leathers.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think a lot depends on the thickness of your current half chaps. Personally, I feel Dublin has gone down in quality over the past few years - I used to be able to get a year or more out of a pair of their synthetic half chaps and now I am lucky to get 6 months. So I would not be surprised if the suede ones have had the same thing happen.

You may find leather chaps are a bit less grippy than you are used to with suede, but not having rubs on your legs would probably make that worth it.


----------

